# What do you think is personally interesting about the year your born in?



## BlueLeaves95

LuvGen said:


> Events:
> *•First dial-up Internet connection*
> • Fall of the Berlin Wall
> *• Nintendo releases the Gameboy hand-held gaming system*


Ah, I didn't know about those things already coming out that early, nice to know!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I think not such a boring year.
Marilyn Monroe passed away.
The first African-American student to attend the University of Mississippi, James Meredith, arrived to register for classes. He was escorted by U.S. marshals.
There was the start of the Cuban missile crisis. 
Fortunately, the world was not destroyed before you started walking...
:exterminate:
a


Vinniebob said:


> '62
> boring year
> not so boring decade


----------



## sloop

The beginning of a new millennium. Can't go wrong with that roud:


----------



## WorldzMine

'77 The best thing about that year was that decade of ugliness known as the '70s were coming to a close.


----------



## Encoder319

The number 1,991 is a palindrome. Because I was born on the 19th of March, I have a weird affinity for the number 19 and therefore 1,991. 

1991 was officially the last year of the Cold War era.

1991 was the year Rugrats debuted on Nickelodeon.


----------



## mqg96

Encoder319 said:


> The number 1,991 is a palindrome. Because I was born on the 19th of March, I have a weird affinity for the number 19 and therefore 1,991.
> 
> 1991 was officially the last year of the Cold War era.
> 
> 1991 was the year Rugrats debuted on Nickelodeon.


Welcome back man! Where have you been? _(I see your username changed recently)_


----------



## Kurt Wagner

I guess a lot of stuff happened in 97.

Still what I find curious about it is that many of my favorite songs and a couple of my favorite films were released that year. Also, Harry Potter.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

In Utero said:


> The beginning of a new millennium. Can't go wrong with that roud:


You're from 2001? :shocked:


----------



## BlueLeaves95

Encoder319 said:


> The number 1,991 is a palindrome. Because I was born on the 19th of March, I have a weird affinity for the number 19 and therefore 1,991.
> 
> *1991 was officially the last year of the Cold War era.*
> 
> 1991 was the year Rugrats debuted on Nickelodeon.


Yeah, that's pretty cool! :happy:


----------



## BlueLeaves95

Luke Skywalker said:


> I guess a lot of stuff happened in 97.
> 
> Still what I find curious about it is that many of my favorite songs and a couple of my favorite films were released that year. *Also, Harry Potter.*


Such as? :tongue:

Aww that's nice, you're officially a HP baby! roud:


----------



## BlueLeaves95

WorldzMine said:


> '77 The best thing about that year was that decade of ugliness known as the '70s were coming to a close.


Haha indeed, I guess 70s architecture isn't exactly known for its aesthetics...


----------



## sloop

Luke Skywalker said:


> You're from 2001? :shocked:


Go back one year.

You asked the question like it's 1986 and I'm from the future :laughing:


----------



## Kurt Wagner

BlueLeaves95 said:


> Such as? :tongue:


Ok Computer, Homogenic, Odelay and The Boatman's Call are some of my favorite albums. Princess Mononoke, The Fifth Element, Lolita, Anastasia and Hercules for films. 



> Aww that's nice, you're officially a HP baby! roud:


Indeed I am. :witch:


----------



## Kurt Wagner

In Utero said:


> Go back one year.


Ok. 

The third millennium began in 2001 though, as the first began in Year 1. But 2000 is just as important because it's the last year of the second.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

In Utero said:


> You asked the question like it's 1986 and I'm from the future :laughing:


Please tell me cars can fly already.


----------



## sloop

Luke Skywalker said:


> Please tell me cars can fly already.


I regret to inform you that this is not the case.

But we are working on...get this...





The touchscreen cellular device


----------



## Kurt Wagner

In Utero said:


> The touchscreen cellular device


Does that fly?


----------



## sloop

Luke Skywalker said:


> Does that fly?


No 

Are you disappointed now?


----------



## BlueLeaves95

In Utero said:


> No
> 
> Are you disappointed now?


Hahaha maybe in 10 years...


----------



## Tetsu

I wouldn't call it interesting, but I get to laugh at the moment when talking to someone who was born in the 80s ask me when was I born, then I would say the 80s and when they ask me what do I remember about them. I get to retort, a lot of eating, shitting and pissing. Then I would explain that I was just a newborn then.


----------



## BlueLeaves95

Tetsu said:


> I wouldn't call it interesting, but I get to laugh at the moment when talking to someone who was born in the 80s ask me when was I born, then I would say the 80s and when they ask me what do I remember about them. I get to retort, a lot of eating, shitting and pissing. Then I would explain that I was just a newborn then.


Haha...So I guess you were born in 89?


----------



## nburns

BlueLeaves95 said:


> Ah I see! That makes sense, then.
> It must have been nice to grow up in an era though when there was far less focus on technology in general, so even when it did first emerge like this, is was still something of a novelty, and I guess people appreciated it a lot more...


I think you could say that back in the 90s, the internet was an alternative to mainstream reality. Now, of course, it has merged with mainstream reality, with everyone hooked on Facebook and Instagram with their mobile phones. It used to be different than high school, but now it is high school.


----------



## 95134hks

Briano said:


> So, what do you think makes the year you were born in interesting?
> 
> My year is 1993 and it's a weird year to be born in. You're early-mid 90's and classified as a end of the Y generation but you also grew up with a lot of the late 90's kids as well as the early 90's kids in elementary school. Best way to describe the position is being the middle child. You relate to your older sibling but also to your younger one but not complete allegiance to any of them. Being in grade 1 in 1999/2000 was a blast, remembering the turn of the century is one of thing not a lot of kids experience so I think that's what makes being born in 1993 special.
> 
> Realized the grammar error in the title of the thread: "your" should be replaced with "you were", apologies.


1993 which of course you do not remember had some interesting highlights:

Fun Facts about 1993 - Year in Review: 1993 History and Trivia

It was the first year of Clinton's presidency, and the economy began to rebound from a GHW Bush mini recession. The Reagan military buildup and the Bush war in the Gulf (Iraq & Kuwait) had stimulated the economy as much as it could and now recession was creeping back.

That Clinton beat GHW Bush at all in the election was a big surprise to everybody. However the Clinton campaign headed by James Carville (who is a really funny man and a proverbial grown up frat boy) was able to paint Bush as more focused and interested in foreign affairs than the home front. Clinton promised prosperity and then delivered it.

What Clinton did was relax Fannie Mae and Freddy Mac loan requirements so that more people could buy homes even though the prices were too high to be economically feasible. This money supply stimulation started the economic boom of the late 1990's just before Y2K and this real estate boom lasted all the way to the Lehman Brothers crash of 2008. The mid-1990's dot-com bubble stimulated the economy as well -- more later on that.

In 1993 Dallas won the Superbowl again and Chicago won the NBA.

It was a good year for Canadians too with Toronto (their version of NYC) winning the World Series and Montreal (their version of Paris or New Orleans) winning ice hockey.

Clinton held a peace conference for the PLO and Israel which later got the Israeli prime minister assassinated.

Michael Jackson was accused of pedophilia but bought his way out of a trial and prosecution. This hung as a cloud over him until his dying day.

Jurassic Park made it's debut and was the first of many in the series.

Shindlers List was probably the most stunning film and the first big hit for Liam Neeson that year too.

Whitney Houston had a lot of music hits that year:

Top 100 Songs of 1993 - Billboard Year End Charts

From that point on the 1990's rolled along with the economy getting better and better and with the popular advent of the Internet by 1995 which was to change the world. By 1995 companies already had internal networks and Email within the company and everyone by then had personal computers on their desks too of course. Email went international with the advent of the internet in 1995 or thereabouts (some nerd/geek is going to chime in that the Internet has been around longer -- I already know).

With the popularity of the Internet and several "search engines" there was a dot-com boom that lasted all the way to Y2K (2000) as venture capitalists poured tons of speculative money into business expansion on the internet. Many of these dot-com companies had no substance at all other than they had a website on the Internet.

By 1999 the unemployment rate in the USA had fallen to 3.5% and there was a shortage of workers in every field, so salaries and inflation started to climb.

Since you said you remember Y2K (2000) well enough, you can take it from there.


----------



## 95134hks

nburns said:


> I think you could say that back in the 90s, the internet was an alternative to mainstream reality. Now, of course, it has merged with mainstream reality, with everyone hooked on Facebook and Instagram with their mobile phones. It used to be different than high school, but now it is high school.


As I recall the Internet explosion of the mid to late 1990's it was the latest and greatest and everybody was rushing to buy Cisco's routers so that they could install it on computers throughout all companies.

No one ever doubted that the Internet was a game changer.


----------



## 95134hks

tanstaafl28 said:


> 1970: It is within the transitional period between the end of the Industrial Age and the beginning of the Information Age. I grew up knowing what it was like just before the technology boom and then afterwards.


The 1970's were turbulent with Viet Nam "unwinnable" and winding down, and Nixon resigning, which ushered in the era of corruption with Ford and the era of incompetence with Carter as the presidents.

This hell lasted all the way until 1980 when everyone was fed up with it all and elected Reagan.

Reagan stimulated the economy with massive defense buildups and deficit spending across the board by tax cuts. Then the 1980's cruised along fairly well until GWH Bush raised taxes again, especially social security taxes and killed the Reagan boom.


----------



## 95134hks

NewYorkEagle said:


> 1999: It was basically the year before the turn of the millennium, according to popular belief.


The Gregorian calendar millennium -- correct.

But Pope Gregory was off by 5 years.

So 1995 was really the turn of the Christian millennium since Jesus was born in 5 BCE before the death of Herod The Great.

But 1995 slipped by unnoticed with all eyes and attention on the new Internet -- or "Information Superhighway" as the little Brit school girl called it during the Superbowl ad's that year.

Even so, I had figured out already that 1995 was the true millennium and I was watching to see if Jesus would return again and Armageddon begin. But I was probably the only one then.


----------



## 95134hks

OcarinaFan96 said:


> 1996, the year thats considered the last 'old school' year because of Gangsta Rap, Grunge, 4th generation video game consoles, and walkmans still be commonly used; but its also considered the first 'new school' year because of the rise of the internet, cell phones, & 3-D gaming graphics which all took place in this epic year. Plus many consider this year the quintessential 1990's year so thats pretty cool :tongue:


Old School is pre-1970.


----------



## 95134hks

NewMember99 said:


> 1999. A time when everyone was stressing about the new millennium and the "Y2K" bug. It was also the year that Britney Spears released her debut album, which isn't a good claim to fame (I don't like Britney Spears' music, as you can probably tell  ) I really wish I was old enough to have experienced it properly, as it would of been an interesting period of time to live through.


Correct -- nobody knew what was going to happen on all the computers linked by the Internet in 1999 so there were lots of contingency plans.

12/31/1999 was a Friday, so the Friday night partying was intense since nobody knew if their computers or cell phones would be working in the morning on 1/1/2000 or not.

Lots of companies and software providers were installing Y2K compatible software updates.

Everyone was told to backup their data onto disk drives as much as possible in case the internet and the data servers crashed on Saturday morning.

But by Monday morning everybody was back to work and everything was just fine.

Most I/T departments worked all weekend long that weekend testing and debugging databases and programs.


----------



## nburns

95134hks said:


> As I recall the Internet explosion of the mid to late 1990's it was the latest and greatest and everybody was rushing to buy Cisco's routers so that they could install it on computers throughout all companies.
> 
> No one ever doubted that the Internet was a game changer.


There was the dot-com gold rush in the late 90s, but most of those companies failed, partly because not enough people were on the internet yet. I think the internet didn't really, truly catch on until the iPhone. I think a lot of people thought Apple invented the internet in 2007.


----------



## 95134hks

nburns said:


> There was the dot-com gold rush in the late 90s, but most of those companies failed, partly because not enough people were on the internet yet. I think the internet didn't really, truly catch on until the iPhone. I think a lot of people thought Apple invented the internet in 2007.


The I-phone as a really successful palm device brought the internet to the user on the street.

Now everyone walks around like zombies with their faces glued to their I-phones.

The Internet from 1995 to Y2K grew quickly.

By 2005 after 10 years it was incredibly integral to all business.

Today 20 years later it is vital and you cannot live without it.

The I-phone just made it a lot easier and ubiquitous.


----------



## Lakigigar

The fact that i was born :tongue:

No, i don't know 1996 well. But i know there was a really harsch winter that winter. One of the last strong winters. Maybe i will never experience a winter anymore. I have to go to North America, or East/North Europe (Sweden is a lovely country).


----------



## Tetsu

BlueLeaves95 said:


> Haha...So I guess you were born in 89?


Yes


----------



## BlueLeaves95

Tetsu said:


> Yes


Aha nice, so you're my older brother's age, that's cool...:laughing:


----------



## jaden_d

2002

Department of Homeland Security created
George W. Bush's "Axis of Evil" Speech
Kelly Clarkson wins the 1st season of American Idol
Queen Elizabeth, the Queen Mother of the U.K. dies
Mars Odyssey rover finds water ice under Mars' surface
Kim Possible premieres on Disney Channel
Codename: Kids Next Door Premieres on Cartoon Network
ChalkZone and The Adventures of Jimmy Neutron: Boy Genius premiere on Nickelodeon


----------



## Link1

jaden_d said:


> 2002
> 
> Department of Homeland Security created
> George W. Bush's "Axis of Evil" Speech
> Kelly Clarkson wins the 1st season of American Idol
> Queen Elizabeth, the Queen Mother of the U.K. dies
> Mars Odyssey rover finds water ice under Mars' surface
> Kim Possible premieres on Disney Channel
> Codename: Kids Next Door Premieres on Cartoon Network
> ChalkZone and The Adventures of Jimmy Neutron: Boy Genius premiere on Nickelodeon


Loved Jimmy Neutron!


----------



## cooldudez

I was born in 2005

The first youtube video was uploaded 
xbox 360 was released that year
I was born on exactly the day that youtube was founded and thats something i really like about my birth date :smile:


----------



## PiT

1991

Slovenia gained independence in ten days
The USSR fell
Freddie Mercury died
Silence of the Lambs came out


----------



## mplayer1234

2000 --

Every year matches my age.

I was born on the year of the dragon.

I can call someone so old that they are from a different millennium and get away with it. (Unless a purist steps in.)


----------



## dulcinea

1980: The year in which "Freaks and Geeks" takes place. A lot of people died. The drummer of Led Zeppilin, John Bonham died choking on his own vomit, Peter Sellers died, and the most legendary: John Lennon was murdered by Mark David Chapman, in a misguided attempt to live by the theme of Catcher in the Rye. 

On the world scene, There was the hostage crisis during the end of the Carter administration. But, then Reagon won the 1980 election.


Also, considering the OP, 1993 is a year I find fascinating. The Pentium processor came out. It was a huge game changer in the PC world. It really opened up what people could do on home computers. Also, there was that terrorist attack on the world trade center. Also a lot of big TV shows came out, notably Frasier and The X files.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

1997, a year which was particularly bad for the UK due to Princess Diana and Hong Kong, albeit I'm sure Titanic ended the year on a positive note there.


----------



## Longaotian00

mplayer1234 said:


> 2000
> 
> 
> 
> I can call someone so old that they are from a different millennium and get away with it. (Unless a purist steps in.)


Lol I always change that depending on the circumstance if the person is older or younger than me being born in 2000


----------



## Inveniet

I was born in 1982.
The same year the Commodore 64 was born.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elk_Cloner also born, first computer virus in the wild.

I'm also just as old as emoticons. 

Also there was the Falkland wars.
They also fought in Lebanon it seems.

Whaling was forbidden, yet my country launched an objection and hence is not bound by it.
Whale meat actually tastes quite nice.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Some interesting events from 1956:
Sylvia Plath and Ted Hughes met for the first time at a party in Cambridge.
women got the vote in Egypt.
Morocco declared independence from France.
King Kong was first televised.
Tunisia gained independence from France.
Sudan became independent.
Tony awards went to Diary of Anne Frank and Damn Yankees.
Frank Loesser's play "Most Happy Fella" opened on Broadway
The United States did various atmospheric nuclear tests over the Bikini atoll (the people of the Marshall Islands are still suffering from the horrific effect of being exposed to all of that radiation)
USSR performs atmospheric nuclear tests (two countries determined to destroy each other and the rest of the world. I did not believe that I would live to adulthood)
Great Britain also performed nuclear tests
France and Algeria at war
Soviet Union invades Hungary
Lil Abner opens on Broadway
Elvis Presley's first movie opens in New York. It was called "Love me tender."
NFL championship game: New York Giants (47), Chicago Bears (7)
Nasser was elected president of Egypt
US federal interstate highway act signed


----------



## martinkunev

10 days after I was born the communist regime in my country fell. In the same year lots of other communist regimes fell as well.


----------



## INFPsyche

Mtv was born!!..

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisteria

The first Harry Potter book was published in 97


----------



## Fumetsu

BlueLeaves95 said:


> Thanks for your input! The early internet really seems quite fascinating. :happy:
> I knew it must have already been around in offices and higher education pretty early on, but I always thought it must have been rather unusual for people to use it a lot at home for personal use (I mean, my family didn't get a computer till early 03).
> 
> But you say you got hooked on AOL in the mid 90s? Can you tell me more about that? haha :tongue:
> And what was it all like pre-google? Now I'm interested...:kitteh:


...that dial-up sound-that fucking dial-upsound. The reaction for me is visceral. I was not allowed to use the internet without permission ( until I moved out at 24). I had to sneak online at 1am after my grandparents had gone to bed and even muted that fucking noise would still come on, loud as hell and right next door.

The internet was great at first. It was a way for a sheltered person like me to learn about the world. Now I really hate it. Everyone has social anxiety, people think it's cool to be an asshole under the cover of anonymity and children can access -and immitate-just the worst part of humanity.

I was born in '83. Like I said I was very sheltered and didn't know much about the important goings on in the outside, but things were pretty good in my little corner of Suburbia, media was cheesy af but it wasn't all hatred and politics so it was still fun. Arcades were still a thing so you could play videogames _and_ socialize.

Oh, but if you wanted to see something on TV you did have to just hope it came on. _those_ were dark times.


----------



## ElusiveFeather

*The Good Friday Agreement. *

*Disney's Mulan *

*Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets was published*

*Nintendo released The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time*

*MP3s were created for the first time*

*Last year of the Punt in Ireland before the Euro*

*Pokemon: The First Movie*


----------



## Crying Lightning

1997: 
The year Princess Diana passed away, the release of the movie "Titanic" and the release of the first Harry Potter book "harry potter and the philosopher's stone". 

Think all three are pretty big milestones tbh.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Kurt Wagner said:


> Does that fly?


I don't know if I would like to see flying Smartphones. There would be so many whizzing around in the air that someone would be likely to get beaned more than once. It would definitely increase the fright factor in taking a walk. :scared:


----------



## Kanani

2001. 9/11.
If you care to dig deeper, NASA launched Genesis, that's interesting and Bush wouldn't sign the Kyoto agreement, wish he did.
But in conclusion all anyone cares about is 9/11.


----------



## 481450

Deleted


----------



## 481450

2002.


----------



## Crowbo

1998






The first pokemon games, as well as the anime begin in the US. Also one of the biggest years for gaming in general.


----------



## Millenium_01

9/11.


----------



## Crowbo

The International Space Station was finished


----------



## Cal

Nothing. I was born during a boring time in human history...


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

MetalNintimbo said:


> Dang it! When I saw your name next to the thread on the index, I thought your were gonna give out your birth year.


I'm guessing 2003. 
She already voted on ZeldaFan20's poll indicating she was born in the 2000-2003 range, and stated she was in the youngest range on the "how old are most of Gen Z on here", and that her mother was born 1986, the legal age in most places is 16, those born in 1986 were 16 in 2002, when most kids born in 2003 were conceived.


----------



## Cal

SlyCooper97 said:


> I'm guessing 2003.
> She already voted on ZeldaFan20's poll indicating she was born in the 2000-2003 range and stated she was in the youngest range on the "how old are most of Gen Z on here", and* that her mother was born 1986, the legal age in most places is 16, those born in 1986 were 16 in 2002, when most kids born in 2003 were conceived*.


Yeah, I was joking. Also, I was born when my mom was 20, not 16:wink:


----------



## karioprkaj

1996 - Macarena released. Jerry Maguire was also released


----------



## Cal

MetalNintimbo said:


> I was also guessing the same thing, since she said she was just starting high school in a post she made only a few months ago. The current freshman are born in 2003 or the last few months of 2002.
> 
> She said she was born in a boring time. Most people wouldn't consider 2000 or 2001 boring times, because both are arguably the start of the new millennium. Y2K fever was everywhere in 2000 and 9/11 happened in 2001. So I'm also guessing 2003 or less likely, 2002.


please stop talking about me, thank you very much.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

karioprkaj said:


> 1996 - Macarena released. Jerry Maguire was also released


Wait, why does it say "Gen X" if you were born in 1996? Why insert a fake birthday on registration?


----------



## karioprkaj

I created my account when I was like 12 or 13. Sorry.


----------



## Crowbo

The fact that I was born in it.


----------



## Preciselyd

Born - 1987


These are following things interesting about 1987:

January 3 – Aretha Franklin becomes the first woman inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame.

February 11 - British Airways is privatised and listed on the London Stock Exchange.

March 24 – Michael Eisner, CEO of The Walt Disney Company, and French Prime Minister and future President of France, Jacques Chirac, sign the agreement to construct the 4,800 acres (19 km2) Euro Disney Resort (now called Disneyland Paris) and to develop the Val d'Europe area of the new town Marne-la-Vallée in Paris, France.
March 29 – The World Wrestling Federation (later WWE) produces WrestleMania III from the Pontiac Silverdome in Pontiac, Michigan. The event is particularly notable for the record attendance of 93,173, the largest recorded attendance for a live indoor sporting event in North America until February 14, 2010, when the 2010 NBA All-Star Game has an attendance of 108,713 at AT&T Stadium.
March 30 – The 59th Academy Awards take place in Los Angeles, with Platoon winning Best Picture
March 31 – Margaret Thatcher, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom, conducts a 45-minute interview on Soviet television.

April 19 – The Simpsons cartoon first appears as a series of shorts on The Tracey Ullman Show.








May 22 - The first ever Rugby World Cup kicks off with New Zealand playing Italy at Eden Park, Auckland.

June 11 – The Conservative Party of the United Kingdom, led by Margaret Thatcher, is re-elected for a third term at the 1987 general election.
June 30 – Canada introduces a one-dollar coin, nicknamed the "Loonie".

July 11 - World population is estimated to have reached five billion people, according to the United Nations.
July 31 - Docklands Light Railway in London, the first driverless railway in Great Britain, is formally opened by Elizabeth II.

August 19 - Hungerford massacre: Sixteen people die in the first British mass shooting carried out by Michael Ryan. 
August 19 - ABC News' chief Middle East correspondent Charles Glass escapes his Hezbollah kidnappers in Beirut, Lebanon, after 62 days in captivity.
August 31 – Michael Jackson's album Bad was released

September 7–21 – The world's first conference on artificial life is held at Los Alamos National Laboratory.
September 13 – Scavengers open an old radiation source abandoned in a hospital in Goiânia, causing the worst radiation accident ever in an urban area.

October 14–16 – The United States is caught up in a drama that unfolds on television as a young child named Jessica McClure falls down a well in Midland, Texas, and is later rescued.
October 15–16 – Great Storm of 1987: Hurricane-force winds hit much of southern England, killing 23 people.
October 19 - Black Monday: Stock market levels fall sharply on Wall Street and around the world.

November 17 – A tsunami hits the Gulf of Alaska.
November 18 - The King's Cross fire on the London Underground kills 31 people and injures a further 100.

December 9 - Microsoft releases Windows 2.0.
December 10 – A squirrel closes down the Nasdaq Stock Exchange when it burrows through a telephone line.
December 15 – Channel Tunnel construction is initiated, and it is expected to open in 1993 or early 1994




Below information from: What Happened in 1987 inc. Pop Culture, Prices and Events

Popular Culture 1987
Prozac makes its debut in the United States
Televangelist Jim Bakker Scandal
The Simpsons seen on TV for the first time
British Government Stops Publication in Britain of Spycatcher Book
Search for Nessie reveals no evidence after 1.6 million dollar investment

Popular Films
Three Men and a Baby
Fatal Attraction
Beverly Hills Cop II
Good Morning, Vietnam
The Untouchables
Stakeout
Lethal Weapon
The Witches of Eastwick
The Last Emperor
Wall Street
Dirty Dancing
RoboCop
Moonstruck

Number 1's in 1987
Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Billboard_Hot_100_number-one_singles_of_1987


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

I can always tell if a quarter was minted the year I was born because it features a colonial drummer boy on the back. The running joke I've made with friends is that the United States decided to throw a gigantic celebration in honor of my birth, of course. But it is interesting nonetheless that my birth year is also the same year the United States itself celebrated it's bicentennial birthday as well.


----------



## karlpalaka

BlueLeaves95 said:


> Thanks for your input! The early internet really seems quite fascinating. :happy:
> I knew it must have already been around in offices and higher education pretty early on, but I always thought it must have been rather unusual for people to use it a lot at home for personal use (I mean, my family didn't get a computer till early 03).
> 
> But you say you got hooked on AOL in the mid 90s? Can you tell me more about that? haha :tongue:
> And what was it all like pre-google? Now I'm interested...:kitteh:


Internet was commercialized in the 1980s itself with usenet, which is like the web but without social media and annoying trolls on forums. Until the mid 2000s though, web was common only in high workplaces, universities, and secondary schools, but it became common to use at home only in the mid 2000s.


----------



## karlpalaka

May 20, 1997. I was born 3 weeks before the world's first cell phone pic, a little over three months before the founding of netflix, though it was just an online dvd store even when hulu came out in 2005. We were the last to be born before the year Google was founded, and wifi was introduced. Also, I was born during a year which had less births than any year during the 1989-2009 time range in the us, as all the other years in that range except for 1995 and 1996 had at least a 2.00 fertility rate or higher. 1988 and 2010 were below 1997, so that is why I said 1989-2009.


----------



## karlpalaka

CaboBayCaptain1297 said:


> Wait, why does it say "Gen X" if you were born in 1996? Why insert a fake birthday on registration?


Maybe it was a typo and the person meant 1969.


----------



## moonpixie

1991:

-The world wide web was launched publicly 

-D. Seuss passed away

-Fifty-four tornadoes swept across six Midwestern states in just one day

-The USSR dissolved

-The Silence of the Lambs won all the big 5 categories at the Oscars

-Minimum wage was $4.25

-The Hubble Telescope launched

-Operation Solomon: 14,500 Ethiopian Jews were airlifted to Israel

-Serial killer, Jeffrey Dahmer, was arrested

-Operation Desert Storm

-The Gulf War ended

-Terminator 2 was the biggest movie release that year

-The Rodney King riots occurred 

-HP introduced the first color scanner

-Freddie Mercury announced that he had AIDS the day before he passed away

-The first GSM call was made

-A man found a first printing of the Declaration of Independence, inside the frame of a $4 painting he had bought at a flea market. It was later sold at auction for $2.4 million.

-Nickelodeon introduced Doug, Rugrats, and The Ren & Stimpy Show

-salsa sales surpassed ketchup sales for the first time

- The Super Nintendo Entertainment System was released in the United States

- Sonic the Hedgehog was released in the United States


----------



## islandlight

I find it interesting that so many here know what happened the year they were born. I don't. 

I was born in 1952. Maybe something specific happened with regard to the Korean War, the Cold War, rock and roll, or a disease (or cure), but I'd have to look it up.


----------



## Electra

Rubix cube released 😎


----------



## Electra

CaboBayCaptain1297 said:


> Wait, why does it say "Gen X" if you were born in 1996? Why insert a fake birthday on registration?


Dad said I was in Gen X but I was born 1980 🤷🏽‍♀️
I am a xennial. I think 1996 is a Millenial or Gen Y maybe


----------



## shameless

Apparently Wheel of Fortune was born into syndication the same year.

The Motorola cellphone was available for $4,000
(It says you could speak for a whole 30 minutes after 10 hours of charging 🤣) Also that 4 grand price tag is the equivalent of 10 grand today. Also was 1/5 of the median household income then 😮

I guess it says Mario Bro. was first released as well.

The movie A Christmas Story was released

IMB released its second home PC

Return of the Jedi was #1 box office movie

AT&T was born

Nintendo was released in Japan

The Disney Channel premiered on Cable TV

The Joy of Painting w/Bob Ross premiered on PBS

The song Every Breath You Take by The Police was number #1.

Also I guess this was the year that Target expanded outside of Minnesota.

The first Hooters restaurant was born the same year

Apparently the music video Thriller was released

Compact Discs were released to North America the year I was born (cost about $25.00)

Regan was President; Delivered Evil Empire Speech in reference to the Cold War

Median Household Income: $20,000
The cost of gas was .96 cents- $1.24
A Mustang apparently cost: 7 grand
A gallon of milk was 1.65
Big Mac Meal was: $2.65
Loaf of Bread: .50 cents


----------



## shameless

karlpalaka said:


> Internet was commercialized in the 1980s itself with usenet, which is like the web but without social media and annoying trolls on forums. Until the mid 2000s though, web was common only in high workplaces, universities, and secondary schools, but it became common to use at home only in the mid 2000s.


A brand new school I was attending in 1993 had Internet. And brand new Apple Computers (it was considered a big deal) We had dial up Internet at school after the mid 90s for sure everywhere in my state at least in larger cities.

In like 1996/97 Some kids had Internet probably like 1/4. Enough that people would look to go to their home to see the computer Internet. And talk to pervs in chat rooms.

By the end of the 90s (98 & 99) probably half the kids in my highschool had Internet at home (dial up).

I remember it distinctive as we were the first generation to use things like Napster. Around the year 2000. And being able to ‘burn’ songs onto CD. The computers were still clunky. And big.

Within a few years monitors were small and less clunky. It was also my generation that was in college a few years later when ‘The’ Facebook was released. Some ‘ripoff’ of My Space was what everyone was calling it. It was about this time in the period of 2005ish (when I was like 21) that most people were doing away with dial up Internet and floppy discs. I remember because I started college with floppy discs and within a short time everything switched to flash drive.

In 2007 I was one of the first people to purchase a Mac Book Pro (got it for my photography business) anyways the transition in what that could do from other laptops of the time was outstanding. Now most laptops have caught up but at the time it was fricken awesome what ya could do on that thing. (I’m both a PC & Apple user btw as I’ve used both a lot, but at the time this was wonderful technology).

I said all this because you’re saying Internet wasn’t mainstream until the mid 2000s? I’m sure it’d depend how rural a person lived. But in later highschool I did live rural. By the mid 2000s I already had two kids. As I said 2007 I bought a Mac Book Pro. I think Internet was already advanced and mainstream by then. At least based on my exposure.


----------



## Crowbo

1998 is widely considered to be one of, if not, the greatest year in gaming history. Lots of groundbreaking titles were released this year on all platforms


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Genesis- ...And Then There Were Three and Richard Wright- Wet Dream both came out.

It was the first year the Brewers wore their mitt logo on their hats.


----------



## Infinitus




----------



## Mark R

1964
The US Surgeon General announced smoking was hazardous to one's health
The 24th amendment outlawed poll taxes.
Beatlemania began when "I Want to Hold your Hand" was released and the Beatles toured America.
The 1964 Summer Olympics, held in Tokyo, were broadcast live to TV's around the world for the first time.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

1981
Space Shuttle Columbia launches into space, the first successful launch of the Space Shuttle Program.
Princess Diana married Prince Charles.
Sarah Day O'Connor is the first woman to be appointed to the US Supreme Court.
Iran releases American hostages, ending the Iranian Hostage Crisis.
Poland declares martial law.
The DeLorean debuts.
Mozart's lost symphony is discovered.
The first in vitro fertilized, 'test tube baby' is born.


----------

